# Center Caps



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I've seen a few of those but not on anyone from here, have you took your Cruze back to your dealership about the scratches, or did notice a little too late?


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

You are aware of the fact that the chrome Eco center caps are actually plastic right???


----------



## vantage08 (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah it was too late. Not a big deal but i'm picky lol Yeah most are plastic. why? lol


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

I have only seen the transformers ones, I used some vinyl and covered them, gives the wheels a little pop.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

What a cheap wheel supplier! Plastic center caps, ptooey!


----------

